# Halloween Fanatics!



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

I've created a page on facebook called "carnival of horrors" it's a page for Halloween freaks like me! I post costume ideas, food-drink ideas, makeup, indoor and outdoor decorations and decorating ideas. A page to find Halloween inspiration! I would like you to go check it out and if you like my posts, please "like" and share the page! Feel free to share your own ideas and inspirations! The more the better! Here's the link 
https://www.facebook.com/CarnivalOfHorrorsNY thanks for checking it out, I appreciate it!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

love the page! keep up the good work.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

*Liked*


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you both! I hope you continue to like my posts! And thank you for liking the page


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Seriously gonna try that chicken wire idea this year....that's just to kool, especially if it works well


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

"Liked" ya. Always willing to support a fellow haunter! Very cool page, BTW.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

IowaGuy said:


> Seriously gonna try that chicken wire idea this year....that's just to kool, especially if it works well


 me too! I don't know for sure if it works but its worth the try!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> "Liked" ya. Always willing to support a fellow haunter! Very cool page, BTW.


thank you, I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Liked. Can never have enough Halloween lol.


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

Liked! Those are some great ideas!


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

"liked" too good page!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Glad you all like my posts! Feel free to post your photos and ideas!


----------

